# I am __ years old



## macta123

Hello,
I am ___ years old - In all languages
 Please mention the litteral meaning ( in English )
 For eg. J'ai ___ ans (In French) literally means I have  ___ years.


----------



## Jda

I'm ___ years old --> in turkish; *ben__yaşındayım*


----------



## Ale_28

Hello:
In spanish you said: tengo___años.
Litteral meaning: I have_____ years


----------



## Mutichou

In French: J'ai __ ans.
In German: Ich bin __ Jahre alt.
In Japanese: 私は__歳です。 Watashi wa __ sai desu. But there are many ways to say "I".


----------



## bjervell

Norwegian: Jeg er __ år (gammel).

Litteral meaning: I am __ years (old).

The 'gammel' is not strictly necessary. More often than not you will just hear 'Jeg er __ år' (I am __ years)


----------



## SpiceMan

Mutichou said:
			
		

> In French: J'ai __ ans.
> In German: Ich bin __ Jahre alt.
> In Japanese: 私は__歳です。 Watashi wa __ sai desu. But there are many ways to say "I".


But keep in mind that the most usual way is omiting the subject altogether.


----------



## Whodunit

An earlier topic that dealt with age.


----------



## nichec

In Chinese:
我 24 歲---I 24 ages


----------



## Lancel0t

In Filipino:

Ako ay _____ taong gulang.


----------



## ZhenDaoCreditsWriters

Regarding: 
In Chinese:
 我 24 歲---I 24 ages

A newborn is one. A better translation into English would be "I start my 24 year".

I'm not sure: why age, not year?


----------



## nichec

Because the litteral meaning (which is requested) of year is 年
As for the 24, it's just an example because I'm 24


----------



## ¿Qué?

In Italian: Io ho _ anni.
Litteral meaning: I am _ years old.


----------



## Roshini

Well, I Malay it would be :
I am ______ years old - Aku berusia ________ tahun.
I/ I'm - Aku
Berusia - age
Tahun - years/ year.(in this case is years.)

In Tamil :
I am _____ years old - Naan _____ vaisu.
Naan - I am/I'm
Vaisu - years old.

Have fun!


----------



## Jana337

Czech:

Je mi ___ let.
(It) is ___ years (to) me.
Words in parentheses do not appear explicitly.

Jana


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Bengali transliterated: _Aamaar _______ bochhor _or _Aamaar boyesh _________(mainly used with "_chhilo"_ was.. as in My age was _________ at the time..)


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

*عمري _____ سنة/سنوات.*
_('umri _____ sana/sanawaat)_

Literally, "My age is _____ years."


----------



## Orpheus

Hola!

In Catalan       : tinc___anys.
Litteral meaning: I have_____ years

Salutacions,
Orpheus!


----------



## Hakro

In  Finnish:

Olen ____ vuotta vanha.
Literally: I am ____ years old.


----------



## Suane

Slovak:
Mám _ rokov.
(I) have _ years.
And also:
Som _ročná.(numeral and word (adjective) are connected into one word)
(I) am _year (adjective).


----------



## ronanpoirier

In portuguese:

Eu tenho ___ anos. (= I have ___ years)

In hungarian:

____ éves vagyok (= ____ years I am)


----------



## Pivra

Rao mi ayu _____ pi. 
I have age______ year.


----------



## Pivra

or if you are a monk you say

Attama mi ayu _____ vassa


----------



## lotjed_13

dutch:
Ik ben __ jaar.
Ik = I
ben = am
jaar = year (used in the singular form!)
_or_
Ik ben __ jaar oud.
oud = old


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

___ אני בן (_ani ben ____) - male speaking
___ אני בת (_ani bat ____) - female speaking

Hard to give a literal translation. בן is a multipurpose word that means "son", "boy", "member of group (family, class, etc.)", "has the property X" (e.g. אלמוות=immortality, בן-אלמוות=immortal), etc. And of course "years old" is one among its many meanings.


----------



## alitza

In Romanian ( as in all Romanic languages):

(Eu) am _______ ani.
(I) have________ years.

It is not necessary to use the pronoun (eu) unless you want to emphasize the idea that it is I and no one else that is____ years old. Otherwise "am___ani" is perfectly correct.
Cheers!
Alitza


----------



## mahaz

مى ن___سال کى هون 
مى ن(I)___سال کى (years) هون (am)


----------



## cherine

Hi Mahaz, is this Urdu ?
And could you add a transliteration, so we can be sure how to ponounce it ?
Thank you.


----------



## Bosta

In Icelandic
ég er __ ára gamall(m) / gömul(f)

I am __ of years old


----------



## maxbale

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
Hello,
I am ___ years old - In all languages
Please mention the litteral meaning ( in English )
For eg. J'ai ___ ans (In French) literally means I have ___ years.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Italian:           ho..... anni
Spanish:        tengo ........ años
Portuguese:   tenho ........ anos
Catalan:        tinc .......... anys
German:       Ich bin ....... Jahre alt
French:         j'ai............ ans
Hungarian:    ¿Cuántos años tienes? Tengo …. Años - Hány éves (vagy)?........... vagyok.


----------



## ilocas2

Croatian:

Imam 1,21,31,41,51,61,71,81,91,101,121 godinu.
Imam 2,3,4,22,23,24,32,33,34,42,43,44,52,53,54,62,63,64,72,73,74,82,83,84,92,93,94,102,103,104,122,123,124 godine.
Imam 5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,25,26,27,28,29,30,35,36,37,38,39,40,45,46,47,48,49,50,55,56,57,58,59,60,65,66,67,68,69,70,75,76,77,78,79,80,85,86,87,88,89,90,95,96,97,98,99,100,105,106,107,108,109,110,111,112,113,114,115,116,117,118,119,120,125,126,127,128,129 godina.

literal meaning I have...years.


----------



## KalAlbè

*Haitian Creole:*
_Mwen/M' gen ___ tan_.  Literally: I have ___ years.

*Brazilian Portuguese:*
While _tenho __ anos_ is correct, you will hear just as often if not more _eu_ _estou com ___ anos._ Literally: I'm with ____ years.


----------

